# Is it bad if a therapist brings up meds in the first session?



## QuakerOats167 (Mar 29, 2009)

I had my first session ever today with a therapist and after basically getting all of my information about my problems and getting an idea of my background, she ended the session by bringing up meds and meeting with a psychiatrist in the very near future to get an idea about what medications would be best for me.

Now I'm not a big fan of taking any pills I really don't have to, especially something like an SSRI that can have side effects that are less than desireable... so I tried to tell her that and she said that the "new stuff" doesn't have any side effects and that it will just improve my mood and make me have more emotional energy. I'm worried if this psychiatrist is going to be trigger happy with the presciptions when all I really need is a therapist to talk to for a month or two. 

Do you think she's just bringing this up because it could be a possible solution or do therapists tend to want to get you on meds right away to make it seem like they did some good? Anybody have experiences like this where they were put on meds but probably didn't have to be?


----------



## Zulaz (Nov 5, 2009)

i wouldnt take the meds...i dont know what "new stuff" that person is talking about.

when i went to my first phycologist, about a year ago, after the info of course, he tried prescribe meds to me. and the last resort he told me was to see a therapist.

i think their all just trying to get money from ya....:sus


----------



## 00Athena00 (Oct 29, 2009)

This sounds really suspicious, ALL meds have side effects. For her to try to push them on you so soon, and outright lie on top of that is just wrong. I think that medication is a last resort. You should try to work on behavior and lifestyle changes first before you start medication. 

It's easier for doctors and insurance companies to give you a pill rather than invest in months and years of therapy. I think you should seek a different therapist who will help you find ways to handle your anxiety/depression without chemicals.

Also, I was on many, many medications for many years. I suffered terrible side effects and got very little benefit from them. It wasn't until I got off the meds and into counseling that my life turned around. Medication isn't a magic cure, you would need to see a therapist anyway. So I would suggest seeing how much progress you make without it first.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I prefer to not take any medication either (I have in the past-Paxil, Wellbutrin, Xanax). 

I have also heard that same exact line about the "new stuff". They say the same thing every single time a new drug comes out....as if THIS time they got it RIGHT. You know what i mean? :no

I am offended if a therapist wants to put me on drugs before they even try therapy/get to know me. To me, it says a lot about their lack of self-confidence in their ability to do therpay successfully. Makes me wonder if they even believe in what they do at all, or do they think the medication is what really works. :roll


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

the first time i wen to a therapist he mentioned meds,paxil to be exact.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

There's nothing bad about it. It's pretty standard. If it's clear to the therapist from the first session that you have problems of some kind with depression/anxiety/whatever (and that's something that can usually be established fairly quickly), then s/he is going to recommend starting a medication regimen as soon as possible. And that's because medication does, in most cases, help. Medication and therapy are generally more helpful in tandem than either is on its own.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not at all. In fact, it's good. The discussion was out on the table. That way it leaves the option open.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Most therapists will recommend a psychiatrist if they feel you might benefit. It would be irresponsible of her not to give you all the options. You don't have to see a psychiatrist if you don't want to. All meds have side effects, but when meds are necessary, the trade-off is usually worth it.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's bad. The most effective way known to treat depression and anxiety is by medication and therapy. Maybe the therapists way of doing this is getting that theory out on the table early. The one therapist I went to mentioned it as well, except it was a few sessions in and she told me it could be an option if I felt that just talking about my problems wasn't helping, which it wasn't. 

Now, I think its wrong of her to push medication if you tell her that its not for you and at the moment you are only interested in therapy. Than she should shut her mouth and respect your decision. And yes, she lied to you if she says there are no side effects. There are always side effects but it usually depends on the individual and the type of meds as to intensity of the side effects. I think she just didn't want you to push the idea away without thinking about it first, because it could help you with minimum side effects, you just need to give it shot. But like I said, its alright if its not for you and she should respect that.

Medication shouldn't be prescribed freely. Only if you feel that your anxiety is too hard to handle should you consider it.


----------



## QuakerOats167 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I have appointments with both a psychiatrist and my therapist tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes. Thanks for the advice and info though guys, I'll probably tell the psychiatrist that I'm not super enthusiastic about meds, but it might be something nice to know you can start on if it gets worse or therapy alone can't fix the problem. I'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Look at it this way. She sees immediate room for improvement. There is hope.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not at all. In fact, it's good. The discussion was out on the table. That way it leaves the option open.


I agree with this--if it truly is an OPTION.

In my case, I was given an ultimatum by one social worker, so I never saw her again. I had already tried meds for years, and wanted to do behavior or other therapy only.

I also heard if you are depressed and refuse to be on medication, it affects their insurance or some crap like that, so it's to cover their own butts. That's why she was going to "drop me as a patient" if I didn't comply. Again, where's the faith in _therapy_ with these therapists?

Sorry, I just hate it when I'm cornered and threatened and it wasn't an option...


----------

